# New cat tree pictures with Dora and Olivia



## sarahthompson (Aug 8, 2014)

*Looking for a good cat tree*

I'm looking for a very nice, tall cat tree for my kittens and was wondering if any of you have any suggestions.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I have this cat tree from Amazon in Black and this cat tree from eBay (also sold on Amazon, but cheaper on eBay!) and LOVE them, especially for the price. Neither are the MOST sturdy I've ever seen but are incredible for the money, and both work extremely well and my cats ADORE them. I think they're both a great investment and your kitties will love them, especially if you can put it by a window! 

Woops, eBay link didn't work embedded. Here's the link for the one I got from eBay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/380867289487?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I got my first cat tree back in November since my kittens were still small and I live in small apartment. It's only 4.25 feet tall, but very sturdy (from Craigslist, a local builder makes new cat trees in my area). However, now that my cats are a good size (turned 1), I think I'd invest in a much larger tree this time. Next up, I'd go for something like this by their favorite window: New Cat Condos Cat Playstation & Reviews | Wayfair.

That Armakat one is quite popular, but I think I like ones with less horizontal space--it's a "tree", after all!:wink:

I think we have a vendor on this forum, too, with some cat trees available for purchase....it's worth a peek.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I have the same cat tree as Mandy and Ellie from Amazon. It's about $120 with shipping, very sturdy and nice looking. I ordered the animal print. My kittens LOVE it and it's sturday and stable.


----------



## sarahthompson (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I went out this afternoon and decided to get this one since it was on sale and it seemed more comfortable then the carpeted ones I saw.


----------



## sarahthompson (Aug 8, 2014)

Here is Dora's and Olivia's new cat tree put together. What do you all think.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sara,
Good job putting it together! It's CUTE! Have your kittens checked it out yet??
Sharon


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah, some photos of them on top of it checking it out would be great! We'd all love to see them inspecting your new furniture!


----------



## sarahthompson (Aug 8, 2014)

I will tomorrow as soon as I get them home from the vet.


----------



## sarahthompson (Aug 8, 2014)

All who have asked as soon as I get the kittens home and reintroduce them to the litter box, food, water, etc I will try to get pictures of them on it. It might take them some time to get use of their home again, but I will try to do what I can.


----------



## sarahthompson (Aug 8, 2014)

It took some warming up on Olivia's part, but I finally got pictures of both Dora and Olivia playing in the cat tree at the same time.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oooooh, how very lovely and sweeeeet! I absolutely love those kitty's faces! Sooooo precious! :love2

Looks like your cat tree is a big hit! Yay!


----------



## sarahthompson (Aug 8, 2014)

TabbCatt,

I would agree and would say that it has gotten the double kitten stamp of approval.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh, sitting here making noises...something like "eeeeee!" followed by awww, ooooh, ooooh...

That first pic is just precious, and the one of the two of them in the basket... :luv


----------



## sarahthompson (Aug 8, 2014)

Spirite,

Thanks. They do love and watch out for each other and love to play with each other just as much. Now I understand why they say getting two kittens at the same time is good, but getting two sibling kittens who love and watch out for each other is better.


----------



## sarahthompson (Aug 8, 2014)

Some playful kitty time between sisters


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Fab photos. Love when cats are playing on together, so much fun to watch.


----------



## sarahthompson (Aug 8, 2014)

Jenny bf said:


> Fab photos. Love when cats are playing on together, so much fun to watch.


Yes you are correct. They are currently chasing each other around playfully in between swatting around a fake mouse here and there.


----------



## Bacdacatup (Aug 30, 2014)

Mandy and Ellie said:


> I have this cat tree from Amazon in Black and this cat tree from eBay (also sold on Amazon, but cheaper on eBay!) and LOVE them, especially for the price. Neither are the MOST sturdy I've ever seen but are incredible for the money, and both work extremely well and my cats ADORE them. I think they're both a great investment and your kitties will love them, especially if you can put it by a window!
> 
> Woops, eBay link didn't work embedded. Here's the link for the one I got from eBay. Cat Tree 80" Condo Furniture Scratching Post Pet Cat Kitten House High Quality | eBay


I like that one with the ramps, I wonder how easy it would be to modify it(which I'm trying to avoid doing) for a downs kitty


----------



## sarahthompson (Aug 8, 2014)

The girls sure love the cat tree


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Those little IMPS are Adorable!!


----------



## sarahthompson (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes they are.


----------



## sarahthompson (Aug 8, 2014)

*New photos 8/31*

Here is tonights photos


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Gahhhh....CUTESS Overload Warning!!


----------

